# 3dfx Voodoo-Wochen: Tag 10 (Original-Text vom 06.10.2006)



## Falk (18. September 2007)

In Teil 10 unserer Voodoo-Wochen gehen wir der interessanten Frage nach: was wäre passiert, wenn die Voodoo5 6000 wie geplant auf den Markt gekommen wäre? Wie hätte sich das Vier-Chip-Monster gegen die im ersten Quartal 2001 erschienene Geforce3 geschlagen? Und hätte sie auch gegen die Radeon 8500 eine Chance gehabt? Die Benchmarks in der Bildgalerie rechts verraten es. Hier die Analyse unseres freien Mitarbeiters PCGH_Raff:

"Wie man sieht, schlägt sich das Flaggschiff von 3dfx trotz neuerer Konkurrenz gar nicht mal schlecht. Die Geforce3 profitiert stark von ihren architektonischen Verbesserungen (allen voran dem Crossbar Memory Controller), die sie die vorhandene Bandbreite deutlich effizienter nutzen lassen als noch bei der Geforce2 Ultra. Letztere verfügt über denselben Speicher- und 25% mehr Chiptakt, wird aber in den meisten Disziplinen (teils deutlich) geschlagen. Genau dort konnte schon die Voodoo5 6000 gegen sie punkten, wird aber nun knapp von der Geforce3 überholt. Atis Radeon 8500 ist zumindest technologisch noch einmal etwas weiter, tut sich aber in unseren Testanwendungen schwer gegen die Konkurrenz. Einen Vergleich mit Anti-Aliasing sparen wir uns an dieser Stelle, denn dieser wäre gänzlich unfair. Während V5 6000 und Radeon 8500 auf Super-Sampling setzen, bietet die Geforce3 bereits Multi-Sampling. Die Qualität wäre in keiner Stufe exakt vergleichbar.

Fazit: Die Voodoo5 6000 liegt ziemlich genau auf dem Geschwindigkeits-Niveau der Geforce3 Ti-200 (175/200 statt 200/230 MHz bei der Ur-GF3). Wer hätte das gedacht?"


----------

